# Connecting Apple TV to Roamio to get CSPAN



## lar01 (Mar 13, 2015)

Does anyone know how to get C-SPAN on a TIVO Roamio (antenna, no cable service), ideally using Apple TV (I'm a Mac and iPhone user). I was hoping to be able to simply browse on either the Mac or the iPhone using Safari to watch C-SPAN, and then to use the Apple TV to mirror the display using AirPlay, but what I don't know is how to connect the Apple TV to be another input source for my TIVO, and if this will work. Or is there an easier way to access C-SPAN on my TIVO Roamio?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Why would you use the Tivo for this? Just change the input on the TV to the apple device.


----------



## rich (Mar 18, 2002)

Or get a bigger monitor for your Mac? I'm not sure why the Roamio needs to be involved in this.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

You can't plug an Apple TV (or any other HDMI device) into a Roamio. Plug it into another HDMI input on the TV and watch it directly.


----------



## lar01 (Mar 13, 2015)

Thank you. That's what I wanted to know.


----------



## lar01 (Mar 13, 2015)

The time shifting DVR capability of a TIVO isn't part of an Apple TV, which does let me access other content that is not available directly on my Roamio. For that content, it would be great to record it and then watch later. That's why I'd like to be able to connect my Apple TV as an input to my Roamio rather than directly to the TV, which is what I do now.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Yeah, there's no way at all for a TiVo to record stuff that streams from the internet, whether that stuff is streaming on another box, like an Apple TV, or even in an app right on the TiVo (like Netflix).

The only software/service that I'm aware of that allows users to record internet streams is PlayOn. I don't know whether it can record C-Span or what devices it works on though.
https://www.playon.tv/


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Well technically you could get a QAM/ATSC modulator like I have (PVI Micromod VeCoax, which is available if interested) and connect the AppleTV to it using HDMI or component and then modulate it onto an open channel that your TiVo will pickup like any other cable or OTA channel. It won't have guide data etc. of course but you can certainly make a manual recording of anything from it on your TiVo.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Hmm, good to know. I didn't know that was possible. That solution may be a little more involved than what the OP had in mind but if he *really* wants to record C-Span from off his Apple TV, well, there you go...


----------

